

Ask HN: Can Reddit overcome this mess? - vishnuks


======
Someone1234
The "mess" is highly overstated because multiple different issues are being
conflated:

\- Lack of mod tools/mod support: A real issue. They can solve this by
drastically increasing communications, and working much harder on mod tooling
over the next six or more months. They've got off to a good start on
communication, but tooling will require more time (and consistent
improvement).

\- IAMAs: Reddit has "jumped the shark" by committing NOT to go down the paid
AMA route. That's a good start. But still no explanation for why they fired
their AMA coordinator out of the blue with no backup plan or strategy. The
IAMA mod team have, last I read, rejected Reddit Inc.'s replacement for their
AMA coordinator, so I don't know how this will wind up getting sorted out.

\- Harassing sub ban: Long overdue, welcomed by many, complained about
constantly by a vocal minority. These subs existed primarily to harass
individuals, and they did daily. YouTubers, people with a public Facebook
profile, Twitter users, other Redditors, and even random members of the
public. They were also invading other subs regularly causing all types of
drama. If all of the die hard users actually left for Voat then Reddit would
be a better place. Nothing of value was lost. Also Reddit has banned
controversial subs before (Fappening, Jailbait, etc) and the sky didn't fall.

\- Ellen Pao: Unfortunately Pao has become a controversial figure within
Reddit's community. This was because stories about her kept getting removed
from the default subs (namely about her failed sexism lawsuit and her
husband's criminal activities). People blamed her for the removals and claimed
it was a cover up, and that only made the whole thing worse. In the medium to
long term I don't know if she can turn people's opinions about her around, but
if she can it is going to be an uphill struggle. There's also the cancer story
which I doubt she'll ever be able to get away from (she fired an employee with
cancer). Ultimately her time at Reddit might be limited, too much damage to
undo now even if some of it wasn't directly her fault, she let the perception
remain too long and now it is Reddit "fact."

------
theaccordance
If Twinkies can make a comeback, then it's completely possible that Reddit can
overcome this mess.

Whether or not that happens remains to be seen.

~~~
LGBT_2000
Yeah but twinkies are delicious :)

~~~
argonautred
Have you even tasted Pao?

~~~
LGBT_2000
Racist much?

